# Muskie madness



## James lucius

I wanted to share my pb muskie with you guys. Keep in mind I am 6foot 4 330 pounds and this lunker makes look small


----------



## Bluegillin'

Great catch. Congrats. Should be a nice mount.


----------



## ress

Wow!!


----------



## jim2102

Great catch James, How big was it ? And if you don't mind what Lake ? That's a lifetime fish. WOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James lucius

44 and 3 quarters inch 27 and a half lbs and clear fork and here is another one from there caught it awhile back me holding it my dad drooling


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Nice Fish


----------



## Bucket Mouth

sweet fish - do you have pics of the mounts?


----------



## James lucius

Thanks I got some really good northern pike this year to and when there done I will a few more months unless I can squeeze it out before then I got the bigger one and my dad wanted the other one. Real mounts supposed to be way better than replicas so I am excited. You have good mounts to share?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thats a couple great looking fish cgrats!
Lol uhhh,nice shirt to


----------



## James lucius

Thanks lol


----------



## K gonefishin

Why not throw them back so they can hit 50 inches. Low to mid 40's are hardly trophy caliber. Replica mounts trump skin mounts period, musky skin mounts shrink and look like hell after while. Nice fish nonetheless


----------



## James lucius

I may never hit a 50 fish best muskie for me first mount live and learn. Also once I catch them what happens next up to me but thanks for the concern and comment. I will look into the whole fake mount thing in the future but again not sure about them.


----------



## NCbassattack

So the fish in the second pic was a tiger musky. We have those down here in some mountain lakes, as well as muskies, and northerns in a couple of lakes.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

James lucius said:


> This was a post to share some big fish. I did just that you got haters in everything even on here crazy for real a guy can't just post and others be positive about it. What I do is my business you don't like it don't comment bottom line there both great fish will make great mounts for my walls. I catch alot of fish and there will be alot more photos. some disagree with wait til the haters see all the pike I catch or God forbid tell your favorite honey bottom line what I do with my catch is my business but again thanks for all the comments and concerns


Exactly! There’s always gonna be someone who has caught a bigger one than you up to and including the world record! Whatever you make your mark is yours and yours alone. Be proud of your accomplishments and let other people do what other people do. Those musky were put in there for us license buying folks to enjoy whatever legal way we choose. Good for you on those awesome fish. I’ve never caught one that big and if I do it’s goin on the wall with my other mounts. I know guys that’ll mount the first fish Ohio walleye they catch, 28”. Me personally I’m still waiting on that 33” or 14#er. But I’ll be the first person to congratulate them on there exciting accomplishment when they do. It’s all personal preference and nobody should downgrade it if everything is legal.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Exactly! There’s always gonna be someone who has caught a bigger one than you up to and including the world record! Whatever you make your mark is yours and yours alone. Be proud of your accomplishments and let other people do what other people do. Those musky were put in there for us license buying folks to enjoy whatever legal way we choose. Good for you on those awesome fish. I’ve never caught one that big and if I do it’s goin on the wall with my other mounts. I know guys that’ll mount the first fish Ohio walleye they catch, 28”. Me personally I’m still waiting on that 33” or 14#er. But I’ll be the first person to congratulate them on there exciting accomplishment when they do. It’s all personal preference and nobody should downgrade it if everything is legal.


Kinda like when someone kills the 4 y/o 140” whitetail and there’s always that guy that walks up and says “ imagine what it would of been next year if you would of just passed it up”. Walk on......


----------



## James lucius

Thanks for the post man really good to see guys take up for people who are just try to share info and enjoy the site biggest bass I ever seen was in a town called Marengo it was an 8 plus pounder I would have mounted it but my buddy caught however guy's would say all that's small that fish was a hog and would look great in any den. If your ever up this way hit clear fork and get yourself a monster. Fish on!!!!!!


----------



## Usmc32

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Kinda like when someone kills the 4 y/o 140” whitetail and there’s always that guy that walks up and says “ imagine what it would of been next year if you would of just passed it up”. Walk on......


Well said.


----------



## crittergitter

You are correct that it is your fish. You caught it and can do whatever you want with it. Just don't be surprised to see guys here judging you for it. It's a bad deal, and a bad look. 

I see it the same as getting a 18" largemouth bass mounted. Sure, it's a nice fish and you could, but why? That fish was probably 6 years old or so. They can live for about 15-17 years.


----------



## Tinknocker1

K gonefishin said:


> Why not throw them back so they can hit 50 inches. Low to mid 40's are hardly trophy caliber. Replica mounts trump skin mounts period, musky skin mounts shrink and look like hell after while. Nice fish nonetheless


you think they look bad after their mounted you want to see what they look like after i eat one ?


----------



## James lucius

They can judge away someone wanna be biologist gonna say shame on me. I get alot of people saying good stuff to i don't post for the nay sayings and the negative crap. I post to share and get others excited about what's in their lakes and rivers. If people don't like to fish or get excited they don't buy fishing licenses then they don't stock as many fish. then no one catches or mounts the 44inch or any other for that matter this site is to share and encourage one another all I do and plenty like the post so let the wanna be biologist and bleeding hearts say whatever they want. I am gonna fish the way I fish make my post and share where when and how with whom ever wants to know that's how we keep the sport fun and alive as always thanks for the comments and concerns fish on!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

One thing to consider a 44" Muskie is much cheaper to mount than a 54".....

And I'm sure the 44" will look dandy on the wall. A 27#is a nice chunky fish. My nephew caught a 50 from the Niagara and it was only 18#....And it was a September fish too..


----------



## ress

Fish on j l !


Snakecharmer said:


> One thing to consider a 44" Muskie is much cheaper to mount than a 54".....
> 
> And I'm sure the 44" will look dandy on the wall. A 27#is a nice chunky fish. My nephew caught a 50 from the Niagara and it was only 18#....And it was a September fish too..


Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack

I mainly fish for bass, since I'd have to go to the mountains to muskie fish. I release every bass I catch. But I do not try to tell others what to do with theirs, although I do prefer they release them. That being said, if I caught a muskie that big, don't know if I would be so generous. I don't believe keeping one monster like that is gonna endanger the species...


----------



## Flathead76

Nice fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

James,just ignore the muskie huggers,it happens EVERY TIME some one even thinks about keeping a muskie.
Very nice fish! Ha,my uncle put a 42" baby muskie on the wall 20 some years ago. Still looks as good as the day it was done. And is still 42" long. An still admired bye my uncle the same way he admired it 20 some years ago.
And its only a bad look to those judging you,so no sweat,right....


----------



## Daveo76

Great Fish!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Congrats on the great catch... Such a shame people have to try to ruin it. It's your fish, enjoy it and congrats again


----------



## fastwater

Congrats on an Excellent fish James!


----------



## K gonefishin

James lucius said:


> I may never hit a 50 fish best muskie for me first mount live and learn. Also once I catch them what happens next up to me but thanks for the concern and comment. I will look into the whole fake mount thing in the future but again not sure about them.


Repro mounts here, they match the color identical to the fish you caught based on pics, length and girth, if you don't get girth their experience will put the fish right where it needs to be. 
https://www.laxreproductions.com/musky 

BTW, my 4 year old landed his first musky over the weekend a great looking 45 with excellenent markings. My boat has seen 3 over 45 in the past 12 months in Ohio (46 and 47 1/2) and know of a couple 50's caught already this year. The 50 mark is what keeps you going back, these larger fish will be there in a year or two.


----------



## James lucius

Great fish awsome you got your son involved in the sport. I appreciate the info and the picture is great. I am going out again soon hopefully I will hit a 50 plus inch fish alot of big fish in the rivers and lakes to be caught. The mounts are just better and more real to me if they are the fish I caught not a replica I guess it's a personal preference. Again thanks for sharing and as always FISH On!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgfidler

I've attached a picture of me and my personal best Muskie. Oh, wait, I've never managed to catch one despite targeting them several times per year since 2012. Nice Fish!!!


----------



## island troller

dgfidler said:


> I've attached a picture of me and my personal best Muskie. Oh, wait, I've never managed to catch one despite targeting them several times per year since 2012. Nice Fish!!!


You need to spend a vacation on Lake St Claire


----------



## DeathFromAbove

dgfidler said:


> I've attached a picture of me and my personal best Muskie. Oh, wait, I've never managed to catch one despite targeting them several times per year since 2012. Nice Fish!!!


Try Hudson Lake in Michigan Just north of Fayette Lot of Muskies


----------



## dgfidler

I plan to try Lake St Claire. I think I will do a guided trip before trying it on my own. My boat is set up for running big boards so it seems like a natural fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

Nice fish James! And thanks for your help on pleasant lake! Hope to use it the first week in August.


----------



## James lucius

Slashbait thanks buddy any time on the lake thing. I told ya there are a few giant muskie in pleasant hill as well not as common but they are there best of luck buddy and as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## crittergitter

James lucius said:


> Great fish awsome you got your son involved in the sport. I appreciate the info and the picture is great. I am going out again soon hopefully I will hit a 50 plus inch fish alot of big fish in the rivers and lakes to be caught. The mounts are just better and more real to me if they are the fish I caught not a replica I guess it's a personal preference. Again thanks for sharing and as always FISH On!!!!!!!!!


Releasing fish that are 40 something inches would greatly enhance your goal of a 50. It don't take no biologist to understand that.


----------



## James lucius

I don't keep muskies as a rule. I am a cr guy with most fish it was a great fish for me. I only wanted to encourage people with this post not argue about my fish with wanna be pro s and biologists. This site is to share and uplift each other share tips. Help each other enjoy this sport. I will do as I please with my fish and my post. I share alot of info and most people use this site the way it should be for the rest no need to comment if it's negative or ignorant. Thanks for the concern but I got me worry about your own stringer good luck and as always FISH On!!


----------



## Jhart

Nice fish I would love to catch one someday


----------



## James lucius

Jhart you can Lots of fish in the water I can't say it enough clearfork it home to some monsters also Leesville and alum creek good luck thanks for the comment good luck and as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## rutty

James lucius said:


> I don't keep muskies as a rule. I am a cr guy with most fish it was a great fish for me. I only wanted to encourage people with this post not argue about my fish with wanna be pro s and biologists. This site is to share and uplift each other share tips. Help each other enjoy this sport. I will do as I please with my fish and my post. I share alot of info and most people use this site the way it should be for the rest no need to comment if it's negative or ignorant. Thanks for the concern but I got me worry about your own stringer good luck and as always FISH On!!


That was a great fish, but just one comment. Showing us a picture of a musky you caught is not sharing any tips with anyone. I went back and looked at this post and many others and I do not see any tips what so ever, such as, what method you caught, what bait, what depth of water targeting, etc. That information is sharing tips with other fisherman to have the same success. Showing a photo of a fish you caught and saying they are out there is not sharing tips or information. All your responses back to the nah sayers is I share alot of info, this is not correct.


----------



## James lucius

Read my other post or look at some of my comments on other post. I was not talking about this post in particular, was saying that I share on here and the picture was to encourage others. If someone ask I tell also I have people send me private messages however I am not on trail here. Must be a left wing guy you wanna nit pick and over correct me. I do share and comment on here all the time people wanna be petty. Thanks it was a great fish and i catch alot great fish so I post and I share regardless of the nah saying or comments pointing out all that was wrong with this report. The guys reading my post and comments have nothing but positive feed back for me so try and do the same this was a picture of a great fish meant to get more guys going out and wetting there lines not to have a pissing contest over it. Goodluck to all and as always FISH On !!!


----------



## bigbass201

Clear Fork is a really cool fishery! You never know when your bass fishing there if one of those big muskies is going to take your bait instead. Caught a few there, but nothing near that size. Congrats.


----------

